# ID weird insect eggs found in recently acquired terrarium?



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Found these in a recently acquired vivarium and was hoping someone could ID these and tell me if I should be concerned about them? Thanks!

View attachment 42753


Melody


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not able to view your attachment. I get the following:










-Christian


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

That's what I get for trying to do this on my phone... silly phone. Uploading picture to my computer now that my internet appears to be back to normal. Thanks for at least attempting to help! Pic will be up shortly!

Melody


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

This better show up right, or the internet hamsters will be hearing from me. 

Melody


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Almost looks like some sort of spider or bagworm eggs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yuck whatever it is.

Gotta say, if the tank you got has been used for an animal, you should clean it out and sanitize it before setting it up for new animals. Yes it's a pain but your frogs (I'm assuming for frogs?) could be in danger of illness from the previous tenants. 

I re-use tanks all the time and I HATE cleaning them out, but, it has to be done.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Totally looks like spider eggs to me. I would say if you can get some dry ice and put it in a cup of water in the viv, seal it and let the co2 kill everything in it. Thats how I start cleaning used tanks. It also kick starts the plant already in the viv. Best of luck.
Chris

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 on looking like spider eggs


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

frogmanchu said:


> Totally looks like spider eggs to me. I would say if you can get some dry ice and put it in a cup of water in the viv, seal it and let the co2 kill everything in it. Thats how I start cleaning used tanks. It also kick starts the plant already in the viv. Best of luck.
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Will the CO2 kill the eggs?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't say for sure. I would just put a glive on and pull them out to be on the safe side

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

None of the above. These are spores and totally harmelss. I have them in many of my tanks. Its just mold spores. They usually grow in the soil and leaves, sometimes on the background. Totally unrelated to insects AT ALL. Dont worry


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They are not spores. If its fungal then they are called primordia and are the hyphal knots that form mushrooms. I'm on my phone and the pic is a bit grainy, so it's hard to say what they are on my end


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

What did the house prior to you getting it?


----------



## What'sAGoonToAGoblin? (Sep 4, 2010)

With such an awesome picture, they could be anything really.

They don't look like spider eggs because spiders lay their eggs in sacs. Perhaps you opened up the sac and threw the eggs around everywhere before taking a picture?

They look rather large to be insect eggs.

Whoever has the fungal theory is probably the closest.


----------

